

Ask HN: Best site to buy business cards? - podman

I'm getting very close to launching my start-up and my designer has designed some very nice business cards. Does anyone know of a site that will take the assets and print very high quality cards? Thanks!
======
PStamatiou
I have used overnightprints.com many, many times and have always been
impressed with the quality. I wrote about my experience with them here:
<http://paulstamatiou.com/you-need-business-cards>

In a nutshell.. 1000 high quality cards (in my case double-sided glossy with
their standard, great-thickness stock) for like $70 bucks. In hindsight, I
should have gone with at least one side not glossy so I can write stuff on it.

------
akalsey
Is your designer local to you? Ask them about local print shops. Most
freelance designers know who can do quality work locally for a great price.

------
jamesbritt
I'm pretty happy with printplace.com. You can request a free sample package to
see what kind of paper and printing they offer.

------
jmonegro
I'd say moo.com

